

Huge collection of entrepreneurship videos from Stanford - jsrfded
http://edcorner.stanford.edu/materialSearch.html?materialType=9&top=20&title=Top+20+Videos
Video lectures on entrepreneurship from Larry Page, John Doerr, Guy Kawasaki, Vinod Khosla, Mark Zuckerberg and hundreds of other speakers, from the Stanford Technology Ventures program.

======
Alex3917
Cornell has a similar collection here:

<http://eclips.cornell.edu/entrepreneurs.do>

The collection was started largely to highlight the ways men & women differ in
their thinking about business. Because of this it probably isn't as useful as
the Stanford collection if you're just looking for famous people giving
business advice.

edit: The interviews with Tony Dellamano and Mark Kuperman about their food
startup are actually pretty good.

[http://eclips.cornell.edu/entrepreneur.do;jsessionid=41794AC...](http://eclips.cornell.edu/entrepreneur.do;jsessionid=41794ACD6B8B75C48029F74B23D03A66?id=249)

[http://eclips.cornell.edu/entrepreneur.do;jsessionid=41794AC...](http://eclips.cornell.edu/entrepreneur.do;jsessionid=41794ACD6B8B75C48029F74B23D03A66?id=250)

~~~
rmg48
eClips shows more than just the difference between men and women in business.
The site has over 12,000 videos and podcasts, relating to entrepreneurship,
business and leadership. The clips are sorted into more than 450 topics and
themes.

